# 10 things your wife needs to know about marrying a hunter



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I found this browsing the web tonight and thought it was pretty funny. My wife definitely agrees, how about yours?

http://www.sweatnbulletz.com/2014/12/16/10-things-being-a-hunters-wife/


----------

